# Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?



## Typhoon_2540 (15. April 2011)

*Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

Hallo Zusammen

Ist es sinnvoll eine SSD für ein neues PC-System zu verwenden, auf welcher ich 
lediglich das Betriebssystem installieren würde?
Kann ich dadurch einen merkbaren Leistungsunterschied merken im gegensatz
zu einer HD?
Da die SSD noch extrem teuer sind würde ich nur eine 64GB Platte von Crucial (Crucial C300 64GB)
einbauen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruss Typhoon_2540


----------



## Verox (15. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

ja








kannst dich mit ner 64 GB aber auch zu Tode sparen.


----------



## Joel-92 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

Ich habe eine 40 GB SSD von Intel. 
Für Windows und Treiber ist sie ausreichend, ich würde jetzt jedoch zu einer 64 GB SSD greifen.

Das Betriebssystem ist schön schnell. Ich kann eine SSD nur empfehlen. Allterdings haben sie nur 10.000 Schreibzugriffe, dann sind sie defekt. Lesezugriffe sind unbegrenzt möglich.
Man merkt einen Unterschied zur Festplatte. Ich habe einmal spaßeshalber Windows XP auf der SSD installiert. Der Bootscreen war 2 sec. zu sehen, dann der fertige Desktop, man konnte gleich losarbeiten. 

... oder noch eine alternative Idee: Du könntest dir auch zwei gleich große Festplatten zulegen (ca. 50 € für  1 TB) und diese im RAID Modus betreiben. Das bringt auch mehr Geschwindigkeit (kommt jedoch nicht an die SSD Geschwindigkeit heran) und ist etwas günstiger.


----------



## Obihamster (16. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

habe 2 Crosair F120 im Raid 0 Betrieb laufen und kann nur sagen ich will niewieder ne normale hdd für mein Windows 7 verwenden.

14 - 17 sec für Windowsstart dürfte wohl alles sagen oder   und alle Autostartprogramme sind sofort geladen und man kann sofort loslegen.

Internet Explorer popt sofort auf, und auch alle restlichen Programme sind sofort offen. 

ich kanns dir nur empfehlen


----------



## ghostadmin (16. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

Nur für das Betriebssystem -> Nein.
Für Betriebssystem und allen Programmen -> Ja.

Das Verhältnis von Platz und Preis ist halt bei ner SSD extrem schlecht und wenn man viele Programme hat, die auch recht groß sind, dann werden 64 GB zu wenig sein.


----------



## roheed (16. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

Kannst dir ja vlt noch mein SSD thread reinziehn, da steht eigentlich alles wichtige drin. 
Ob sich eine SSD fürs BS und progs lohnt? Auf alle fälle, wenn man die paar euro übrig hat. 
Ein "muß" ist es natürlich noch nicht. Der unterschied ist definitiv umwerfend.


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Das Betriebssystem ist schön schnell. Ich kann eine SSD nur empfehlen. Allterdings haben sie nur 10.000 Schreibzugriffe, dann sind sie defekt. Lesezugriffe sind unbegrenzt möglich.


 

kann das bitte mal jemand bestätigen?, nur 10.000 schreibzugriffe? wasn das fürn schrott


----------



## roheed (16. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

10 000 (PRO ZELLE!!!!) ist sogar das obereste Limit. 5-6k sind realistischer. Macht euch aber nicht verrückt, wenn man das mal runterrechnet schaft eine SSD immer noch weit mehr als 100 TB an schreiblast. Und das mußt erst mal hinkriegen! Eine SSD hält bei normaler Nutzung weit mehr als 5 jahre. Ich hab nach mehr als einem halben jahr noch nicht mal 2TB geschaft...Und das bei intensivster Nutzung


----------



## S!lent dob (16. April 2011)

*AW: Einsatz von SSD für Betriebsystem sinnvoll?*

Hab bei mir auch eine 60GB OCZ Vertex drin. Ne normale HDD kommt mir, genau wie Obihamster, nicht mehr ins Haus, das Ansprechverhalten ist sensationell im Vergleich zu einer HDD, selbst eine Raptor (Vorgänger meiner jetztigen OS Platte) kommt einem vor wie ein Oldtimer.
Oder wie Walter Röhl zu sagen pflegte: "Im Prinzip, bist du bei dem Auto (bei der Festplatte) mitm denken scho zu langsam.


----------

